# Few More



## myingling (Jan 20, 2014)

Few more bark calls done up these are for chuck 

from left
Elk antler burr
stabilized dyed flamed boxelder burl
stabilized spalted maple cap water buffalo horn (black) whitetail burr

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 20, 2014)

He will like those. Good job.

Ray


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 20, 2014)

Those are nice. Lie the antler. Rick


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love anything with antler. I've used it mostly on pens and letter openers. I'd need some larger diameter antler than what I have to incorporate into a call, but yours are awesome! Lots of character


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice looking calls!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2014)

Boy I really like those antler burr calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------

